# Constant problems Approach 740



## Bailey12 (Feb 19, 2013)

We have had our Approach 10 months now it has never been free from faults. It was off the road immediately after delivery because Peugeot needed a new part because it was illegal to drive. It took 11 weeks to get it back on the road. It has just been back to Bailey to have the roof fixed, the damp mattress and faulty bed strut sorted out. It came back after 11 weeks with a new mattress the damp mattress and the bed wasn't fixed . The dealer done a 400 mile round trip to fix it, the the control; panel went faulty. Back they came the 400 miles again and replaced that. Now the heater only blows slow and we are waiting for that to be fixed. Worst motorhome we have ever bought.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your tale of woe,I always thought Bailey had a good name,at least the dealer is trying to to fix the problems doing a 400 mile round trip twice.I'm intrigued about the part required because it was illegal to drive and why it took 11 weeks to get back on the road. 

Sometimes it's not a good idea to buy from a dealer a long distance from home,it might be a few quid cheaper but can be inconvenient when things go wrong(and they generally do).


----------



## Bailey12 (Feb 19, 2013)

hi Steve
When he cruise control was on the engine immobiliser light came on and so did the air bag activation light. I was told by peugeot UK that was illegal to drive in this condition. The whole of the light pod had to be replaced and there was a problem with their supplier. They could'nt take one off another vehicle to replace mine as they are encoded. 

The dealer has been very good it's Bailey customer services thats the problem.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Just to add to the above, what part needed replacing? Also did you find out why the roof was leaking and what was the repair? 

Vic


----------



## Bailey12 (Feb 19, 2013)

The whole of the light cluster that contains the speedo and warning lights needed replacing. 

As far as the roof is concerned the dealer thought it had de-laminated above the cab. Bailey said it was the interface that needed replacing. Apparently it's the part that joins the body to the cab. This work took 11 weeks to complete.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

If it was me I would demand a full refund under the Sale Of Goods Act before a 'reasonable time' becomes an 'unreasonable time'.

(400 mile round trips or not)

This really isn't the time to be 'understanding' and appreciative of a dealer who is putting the effort in. He will have lots of customers you only have one motorohome.

Get tough, get your money back and get another one. If it's this krap this early on imagine 10 years down the road.

Hope it goes well.

Paul


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Bailey12,
Thank you for your reply. I will keep an eye on mine. Hope your problems are sorted soon.

Vic


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your woes, I can fully understand the associated frustration and disappointment. It sounds like the base vehicle related issues could impact any MH using such, so it could be unfair to label that as a Bailey specific issue, unlike the damp/control panel related issues which clearly are.

My Father has run the 740 for a approx a year now, without encountering similar issues, which I appreciate is of little comfort to you personally. However, I know his experience of Bailey customer service has been positive by comparison, albeit for more minor requests.

I also think it unfair for others to insinuate Bailey are substandard based on one case study example. Unfortunately some manufacturer units do seem do have issues whilst many others do not. Just search this forum for similar posts citing repetitive/common faults for multiple other well known MH manufacturer names at all ends of the price scale. It is therefore important that both the dealer and after sales service from the manufacturer is up to standard to assist those with less than positive experiences with their purchase.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've encountered a damp mattress but that was down to winter storage and lack of ventillation under the bed, I now prop the bed up a little and that has cured that problem.
My struts don't work for the same reason, the matress absorbs moisture and gets too heavy for the struts. 

I'll get it sorted at the habitaiton service it's not a major issue for me.


----------



## Sunseekers2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Funny these forums and what they spring up. I have had control panel problems (see other thread on subject) but reading this I noticed the mattress/damp problem. 
This I have, we put mattress on its side so understorage area exposed opened all internal doors cupboards to allow ventillation but the mattress was still damp. We now have it in the spare bedroom (excellent fun getting it home in the back of a small car) and no damp now of course. There must be a problem with the mattress material but it is so comfortable I think a little discomfort in getting it home is small change compared to a new design/material one which may be uncomfortable.
Regarding Bailey we have not been in touch with them and consider their product excellent we only converse with the dealer who is very good indeed although is a bit of a worry as the service department know my voice instantly and can verify my name and van on this. I think to slag Bailey off over a bad dealer is poor indeed perhaps better to name and shame the bad dealer instead.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The mattress problem is almost certainly one of inadequate ventilation below the mattress. There are several devices to alleviate the problem and a recent thread on the subject brought up some novel ideas including bubble wrap to allow the air to circulate beneath the mattress.
Alan


----------



## Bailey12 (Feb 19, 2013)

When Bailey had the motorhome at their factory to sort out the roof, we asked them to investigate the very damp mattress. The dealership was not involved with the mattress episode. it was bailey that told us there was a bad batch of mattresses and replaced it. We are far from slaging the dealership as they were not involved.


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

Does the 740 have the combi heater under the bed like the 745?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes and it does remove the damp to an extent but not enough for my bed stays to hold it up


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

Is it possible that the heater is causing condensation under the bed?
Do Bailey owners who do not have under bed units have the same problem?
Are you getting to hot at night?, the first night I used the heater we nearly cooked from the heat under the bed.
The bed must hold a couple of gallon of water before the weight overwhelms the strut.
I have a dehumidifier that will remove a gallon per day, I think I will use it after every trip.


----------



## Sunseekers2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bailey12 missread your origional post and agree it's Bailey at fault not your dealer. Ironicaly today spoke with my dealer (they have my van at moment) over the control panel problem (see other thread) and mentioned about the mattress problem again, as had brought up the subject before to them and then mentioned this thread. Ironically Bailey has notified dealers of a problem on a batch of vans (one years worth !!!!) with matresses having faulty material and mine is one of these and a new mattress winging its way to me. The gilding is slightly dulled in that Bailey say the customer has to complain over dampness before they will replace not a general recall and replacement. Need to speak to your dealer it seems.


----------

